
Acorns – Rounds up daily purchases and automatically invests them - nodesocket
https://www.acorns.com
======
nodesocket
Great idea but a few things concern me.

1.] If you put $20,000 into Acorns, their fee starts to become more than
trivial -- $50 a year.

2.] There are management fees (.05% to .20%) charged by the ETF's in addition
to Acorns fees.

3.] You lose the points by not using an airline or hotel credit card.

